# "Water tightening" Issues, Can anyone clarify



## linbin (Sep 4, 2009)

Can anyone explain this term I have seen on a house for sale, should we run away screaming or is solvable and not too expensive to do so

Thanks:confused2:


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

linbin said:


> Can anyone explain this term I have seen on a house for sale, should we run away screaming or is solvable and not too expensive to do so
> 
> Thanks:confused2:


Run a mile.... This is to do with the 'leaky building' travesty of a couple of decades ago. Search on this Forum for 'Leaky Building' - but here are a couple of links to keep you going...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ne...aland/83749-housing-news-nzs-leaky-homes.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ne...-expats-living-new-zealand/66163-housing.html


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

topcat83 said:


> Run a mile....


agree! 

hadn't heard that phrase before; would not consider any such property, at any price unless you wished to do a demolition and start with a new build. 
Houses notified as leaky buildings will have that on the council records forever and whatever money a buyer spends . . . it will always be a repaired leaky house making resale difficult.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Weather Tightness - that's the term they use 

Dept of Building and Housing:
Leaky buildings and weathertightness and Weathertightness

Run!


----------



## linbin (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for all that we have our trainers on and running for the hills!


----------

